# porta 825, chi la usa?[risolto]

## stuart

scusate, sapete che programma ascolta sulla 825?

non ho trovato niente

perchè oggi collaudando un front end di nmap l'ho trovata aperta

allora

stuart@morthan stuart $ netstat -a

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         Sta

te

tcp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:32769                 *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:6000                  *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        0      0 *:825                   *:*                     LIS

TEN

tcp        1      0 host234-226.pool80:1031 81.52.249.184:www       CLO

SE_WAIT

tcp        1      0 host234-226.pool80:1894 216.239.53.99:www       CLO

SE_WAIT

udp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*

udp        0      0 *:32770                 *:*

udp        0      0 *:801                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:822                   *:*

udp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*

udp        0      0 *:631                   *:*

 :Confused: 

----------

## comio

fai un "netstat -pa" per vedere il programma che la usa.

ciao

----------

## stuart

 *comio wrote:*   

> fai un "netstat -pa" per vedere il programma che la usa.
> 
> ciao

 

root@morthan stuart # netstat -pa

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*                     LISTEN      4865/rpc.statd      

tcp        0      0 *:32769                 *:*                     LISTEN      -                   

tcp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*                     LISTEN      -                   

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      4853/portmap        

tcp        0      0 *:6000                  *:*                     LISTEN      5381/X              

tcp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                     LISTEN      4473/cupsd          

tcp        0      0 *:825                   *:*                     LISTEN      4886/rpc.mountd     

tcp        0      0 host26-62.pool8011:1026 81.52.249.175:www       ESTABLISHED 5515/firefox-bin    

tcp        0      0 host26-62.pool8011:1025 81.52.249.175:www       ESTABLISHED 5515/firefox-bin    

tcp        1      0 host26-62.pool8011:1030 falcon-bugs.gentoo.:www CLOSE_WAIT  5546/esd            

tcp        0      0 host26-62.pool8011:1027 81.52.249.153:www       ESTABLISHED 5515/firefox-bin    

udp        0      0 *:32768                 *:*                                 4865/rpc.statd      

udp        0      0 *:2049                  *:*                                 -                   

udp        0      0 *:32770                 *:*                                 -                   

udp        0      0 *:801                   *:*                                 4865/rpc.statd      

udp        0      0 *:822                   *:*                                 4886/rpc.mountd     

udp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                                 4853/portmap        

udp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                                 4473/cupsd          

Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9589   5546/esd            /tmp/.esd/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7492   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9108   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9602   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9601   5548/aterm          

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9592   5546/esd            /tmp/.esd/socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9591   5515/firefox-bin    

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM                   9588   5546/esd            

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9259   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9258   5527/aterm          

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9228   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9227   5515/firefox-bin    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9186   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9185   5465/fluxbox        

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9132   5381/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9113   5382/-:0            

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8673   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8672   4998/pppoe          

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8611   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8610   4995/pppd           

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8542   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8541   4924/cron           

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8382   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8381   4865/rpc.statd      

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8363   3624/syslog-ng      /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8362   4853/portmap   

risolto, grazie

non pensavo che nfs mi combinasse un tale casino (e c'è pure ftp)

----------

